# Veracruz City, Veracruz, Mexico



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

In this thread, I intend to share with you some images of one of the cities with the longest tradition in Mexico: *The Port City of Veracruz* and some nearby places.

*Veracruz City* is located 396.5 kilometers from Mexico City and it is the chief seaport on the east coast of Mexico. 
Despite its hot humid climate, *Veracruz City* is an important domestic tourist destination, particularly attractive to weekend visitors from Mexico City.


CDMX - Veracruz - https://www.google.com.mx/maps/ by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Veracruz State* is well known in the country for its gastronomy, music and dance.

This summer, my family and I had a wonderful time in this place (we returned to Mexico City two days before the arrival of category 1 Hurricane Franklin :runaway

*I hope you enjoy it!* 

*******


Mexico - Veracruz Sunrise by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz - Cancuncito by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz - Boca del Río - Leonora Carrington by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz City - Seaport by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz - Boca del Río - Leonora Carrington by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz - Laguna de Mandinga - El Conchal by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz City - Seaport by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz - El Dorado by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A great start, dear Roberto! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Indeed, Veracruz looks beautiful; and displaying that clear Mexican tendency for excellence in public art, and in tropical planting/gardening.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Really ...really beautiful!!!!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't wait for more


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread about Veracruz :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks beautiful. Veracruz is rarely seen on this forum!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set, Roberto!. I love the quirky street art and the cheeky pelican.


----------



## Roverach (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you for open this thread. For me, Veracruz is one of my favorites cities for visit, I think it´s one of the most beautiful citys in México, and the same time this city have very diferentes caracteristics that others citys of this country. 

In Veracruz you can look more folclore, tropical music, eat tipical food, drink, dance, and enjoy an mexican facet that it´s little known. I think it´s like a little Cuba. 

I hope your next photos, excellent start.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

a brilliant thread Robert kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Silvia, Jane, Salazar Rick, George, Christos, Nightsky, Nick, Roverach and Leon: * Thank you very much for your nice comments. :grouphug:

*******


México - Veracruz City - San Juan de Ulúa by francerobert2001, en Flickr



México - Veracruz City - Seaport by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz - Boca del Río - Leonora Carrington by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz City - Seaport by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz City by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******

*Tlacotalpan* is a colonial river port. It was founded in the mid-16th century.
It has preserved its original urban fabric to a remarkable degree, with wide streets and colonnaded 
houses in a profusion of colours.
The conservation of the historic centre of Tlacotalpan is legally protected at both the state (Veracruz) 
and federal level.
These features decided UNESCO experts to inscribe Tlacotalpan in the World Heritage list in 1998.


Mexico - Veracruz - Tlacotalpan by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz - Tlacotalpan by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz - Tlacotalpan by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Veracruz - Tlacotalpan by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz - Tlacotalpan by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Veracruz - Tlacotalpan by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Vibrant colours, excellent snaps. Mexico has just been full of wonderful surprises. Show more please Gratteciel...:cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Those shots of the coloured facades at Tlacotalpan are just beautiful, Roberto.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Those sculptures (Leonora Carrington) along the waterfront are great! And I can never fail to enjoy brightly coloured buildings like that


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

lovely update Robert  

so goooood shot kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool pics of the harbour, dear Roberto, this jump into the water  and the
nice sculptures of Leonora Carrington! kay:

Those coloured houses of Tlacotalpan make me happy, thank you for showing
them! Particularly love the daring colour combination at the last pic.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Bright and colorful, as usual Robert! :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent photos,Roberto!! :applause: m a n y favorites kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such vibrant colour - and in its natural environment. Immaculately kept.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for this new thread. Again a great one, breathtaking pictures! :applause:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots of a beautiful city...


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice city, neat and clean surroundings and the beach is beautiful.


----------

